# {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور



## Meriamty (23 يناير 2008)

*تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور *

*







يوحنا الحبيب فى جزيرة بطموس (رؤ 1 : 9-11)











التفت لأنظر الصوت الذى تكلم معى (رؤ 1 : 12)











أبن الأنسان وسط السبع مناير (رؤ 1 : 12-20)











نظرت واذا باب مفتوح فى السماء (رؤ 4 : 1)











واذا عرش موضوع فى السماء ... فى المنظر شبه الزمرد (رؤ 4 : 2-9)











يخرالأربعة والعشرون شيخا قدام الجالس على العرش...ويطرحون أكاليلهم(رؤ 4 : 10)











هوذا قد غلب الأسد ..... ليفتح السفر ويفك ختومه السبعة(رؤ5 : 5-14)











واذا فرس أبيض..فرس آخر احمر..واذا فرس اسود..واذا فرس أخضر(رؤ6 : 1-











رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل كلمة الله...فأعطوا كل واحد ثيابا بيضا(رؤ9:6-11) 











واذا زلزلة عظيمة حدثت والشمس صارت سوداء ...والقمر صار كالدم(رؤ6 :12-17)











ورأيت ملاكا..معه ختم الله الحى ..قائلا لاتضروا الأرض حتى نختم عبيد الهنا على جباههم(رؤ7 :2-











امرأة متسربلة بالشمس والقمر تحت رجليها...تنين عظيم أحمرله سبعة رؤوس(رؤ12)



​*​​
​ 



​
يتبعــــــــ.....


----------



## Meriamty (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*












وحدثت حرب فى السماء ميخائيل و ملائكته حاربوا التنين وحارب التنين وملائكته(رؤ 12: 7)











فأعطيت المرأة جناحى النسر العظيم لكى تطير الى البرية (رؤ 12 : 14) 











فأعانت الأرض المرأة وفتحت الأرض فمها وأبتلعت النهر الذى ألقاه التنين من فمه (رؤ12 :16) 











فرأيت وحشا طالعا من البحرله سبعة رؤوس ... ثم رأيت وحشا آخر طالعا من الأرض (رؤ 13)











ثم رأيت آية أخرى ... سبعة ملائكة معهم السبع الضربات الأخيرة لأن بها أكمل غضب الله (رؤ 15) 











وسمعت صوتا عظيما من الهيكل قائلا للسبعة الملائكة أمضوا وأسكبوا جامات غضب الله على الأرض(رؤ 16)











فرأيت امرأة جالسة على وحش قرمزى مملوء اسماء تجديف له سبعة رؤوس وعشرة قرون (رؤ 17) 













ثم رأيت السماء مفتوحة واذا فرس أبيض والجالس عليه يدعى أمينا وصادقا وبالعدل يحكم ويحارب (19 :11)











وطرح الأثنين حيين الى بحيرة النار المتقدة بالكبريت (رؤ19: 20) 











ورأيت ملاكا نازلا من السماء معه مفتاح الهاوية وسلسلة عظيمة على يده (رؤ 20 : 1) 











فقبض على التنين الحية القديمة... وقيده ألف سنة وطرحه فى الهاوية و أغلق عليه (رؤ 20 :2-3) 











ثم متى تمت الألف السنة يحل الشيطان من سجنه ويخرج ليضل الأمم الذين فى زوايا الأرض(رؤ 20: 7-











وأبليس الذى كان يضلهم طرح فى بحيرة النار و الكبريت (رؤ 20 : 10) 











ثم رأيت عرشا عظيما أبيض و الجالس عليه الذى من وجهه هربت الأرض و السماء ولم يوجد لهما موضع(رؤ 20: 11) 











وأنفتحت أسفار وأنفتح سفر آخر هو سفر الحياة ودين الأموات مما هو مكتوب فى الأسفار بحسب أعمالهم(رؤ 20 :12) 



​


يتبعــــــ......


----------



## Meriamty (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*











وكل من لم يوجد مكتوبا فى سفر الحياة طرح فى بحيرة النار (رؤ 20: 15)











ثم جاء الى واحد من السبعة الملائكة... وأرانى المدينة العظيمة أوروشليم المقدسة (رؤ 21 :9-10) 











وكان لها سور عظيم وعال وكان لها أثنى عشر بابا... وكل واحد من الأبواب كان من لؤلؤ (رؤ 21: 12-21) 











وأساسات سورالمدينة مزينة بكل حجر كريم
يشب..ياقوت أزرق..عقيق أبيض..زمرد ذبابى..جزع عقيقى..عقيق أحمر..زبرجد..زمرد سلقى..ياقوت أصفر..عقيق أخضر..أسمانجونى..جمشت











وأرانى نهرا صافيا من ماء حياة لامعا كبلور خارجا من عرش الله (رؤ 22 : 1)




وسمعت عدد المختومين مئه وأربعة وأربعين ألفا مختومين من كل سبط من بنى اسرائيل(رؤ7 :4-10)











ورأيت السبعة الملائكة الذين يقفون أمام الله وقد أعطوا سبعة أبواق (رؤ 8 :2)











ويل ويل للساكنين على الأرض من بقية أصوات أبواق الملائكة المزمعين أن يبوقوا (رؤ8 :6-13)











ثم رأيت ملاكا آخر نازلا من السماء متسربلا بسحابة وعلى رأسه قوس قزح (رؤ 10)











هذان هما الزيتونتان و المنارتان القائمتان أمام رب الأرض (رؤ 11 : 4)











وسمعوا صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا لهما أصعدا فصعدا الى السماء فى السحابة و نظرهما أعداؤهما (رؤ11: 12)










​

منقووووووووووول


----------



## assyrian girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*

*thx alot for ur nice pictures
God bless you​*


----------



## merola (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*

_*موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا و صور اجمل 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتتك*_​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*



assyrian girl قال:


> *thx alot for ur nice pictures
> God bless you​*






ميرسى يا قمر نورتى الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك

​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*



merola قال:


> _*موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا و صور اجمل
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتتك*_​






ميرسى جدا لمرورك الجميل يا ميرولا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك

​


----------



## فادية (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*

تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي على  الموضوع  والصور   الروعه 
ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكي​


----------



## Meriamty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*



فادية قال:


> تسلم  ايديك  عزيزتي على  الموضوع  والصور   الروعه
> ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكي​






ميرسى جدااا يا فادية نورتى الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 


​


----------



## MARINSE (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*

كلللللللللللللللللللش روعة

شكرا جزيلا الرب يحفضك


----------



## Meriamty (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*



MARINSE قال:


> كلللللللللللللللللللش روعة
> 
> شكرا جزيلا الرب يحفضك




ميرسى جدااااااااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك


----------



## sad_eyes (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*

الله

فعلا موضوع عظيم وصور ورؤيا رائعه

عمل أكثر من رائع...الله يباركك ويحفظك من كل شر ويفرج همك 

نشكرك اختي الكريمه على الصور .. انت خدمتيني كثير في هذه الرؤيا

وسوفه اصلي لاجلك واطلب لكي البركه من ربنا ويحفظك وينور دربك

يارب ثبتنا على ايماننا وحبنا بيك وخدمتك 

سلام المسيح​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*

*شكرا ليكى على اد منا بخاف من سفر الرؤيا الا ان الموضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا​ربنا يبارك فيكى وفى خدمتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك *​


----------



## Meriamty (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*



sad_eyes قال:


> الله
> 
> فعلا موضوع عظيم وصور ورؤيا رائعه
> 
> ...






شكراااا ليك جدااا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *شكرا ليكى على اد منا بخاف من سفر الرؤيا الا ان الموضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا​ربنا يبارك فيكى وفى خدمتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك *​






ميرسى جدااااا يا بليز بى كلير 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Nano123 (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*

ميرسى كتييييييير
تحياتى​


----------



## Meriamty (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*



Nano123 قال:


> ميرسى كتييييييير
> تحياتى​






ميرسى جداا يا نانو لحضورك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## febe (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*

ميررررررررسى يا Meriamty على الطريقه الجميله لعرض السفر .. ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## Meriamty (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*



febe قال:


> شكرا جزيلا​






العفو يا فيبى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ميررررررررسى يا Meriamty على الطريقه الجميله لعرض السفر .. ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك .






ميرسى يا دونا 

نورتى الموضوع ربنا يباركك 


​


----------



## christ my lord (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*

*صور رائعة جدا الف شكر ليكِ .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Meriamty (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: {}    تفسير سفر الرؤيا بالصور*



christ my lord قال:


> *صور رائعة جدا الف شكر ليكِ .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​






ميرسى جداااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## yaso3 7abiby (23 سبتمبر 2008)

eh el gamal dah,,,,,,,,,,,,sowar wada7et 7agat kteer awi................merci meriamty,,,,,god supports u , jesus loves u


----------



## ماجده (8 أبريل 2009)

كل صيام وانتم بخير واشكركم على هذا الموضوع30:


----------



## ماجده (8 أبريل 2009)

اشكركم شكرا خاص لتعبكم الكبير فى احضار تفسير سفر الرؤيا وارجو اظهار الرابط


----------



## vetaa (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مريامتى

بس للاسف الصور مش انتهت مدتها تقريبا

يغلق


----------

